# My system



## CjStaal (Dec 14, 2005)

1.5 gigs of ram ddr going to try to get it up to 4 gigs  
pent 4 ht  socket 775 64-bit 3.4(overclocked to 3.8 sometimes) 
x700 pro trying to max out the overclocking, but i need a voltmod, i'm to scared since my hands shake alot 
120 gig sata hdd 
120,60,60 gig ATA-133 hd's 
GA-8GPNXP Duo(mobo) 
plextor cd/dvd writer 
water cooling throughout 
Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro   
500 watt power supply 
logitech z-5500 ($210.00 from tigerdirect... what a steal)
2x firewire ports 
11x usb ports (all 2.0)


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sweet man. Now lets see some pics and some benchies.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 14, 2005)

yeah i just oc'd the processor to 3.9 but i dont know how long its life will be now, when i get a digi cam i'll show you guys it but which bench do you want?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2005)

hm super pi times 3dmark scores aquamark 3....umm.......lets see   i dont really know any cpu dependent benches..prime 95 times maybe....and u can 3d mark and only pic the cpu tests


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 14, 2005)

omg i just started running 3dmark05 and about 30 seconds into the first test, my computer goes to a blank blue screen and i had to hit the switch to restart... hmm maybe i should lower it, maybe not


----------



## Steven B (Dec 14, 2005)

4 gigs wont be recognized unles you have a 64 bit os, also 4 gigs will greatly limit your ram oc.


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 14, 2005)

now it jsut gave me a "explorer has encountered a error and needs to close" hmm oh yeah only 7/8of my ram cards (on my graphics card) have heatsinks, the other didnt stick well, i need better heatsinks and thermal epoxy, i have pure coppor heatsinks...


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 14, 2005)

Steven B said:
			
		

> 4 gigs wont be recognized unles you have a 64 bit os, also 4 gigs will greatly limit your ram oc.


I have a 64-bit os and right now my ram (on my mobo) is only running 333mhz because when i built it i didnt bother looking into that, my gig of ram card is i think the most you can get with ddr but my 1/2 gig is 333mhz, i need to switch over to ddr2(my comp supports both)


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 15, 2005)

I just brought it down to 3.8 since i was running super-pi (the 32m or something)and after the 9th loop it was all like **BLUE SCREEN**   **EXCEPTION_HANDLE_ERROR** or something like that, I almost shit myself

EDIT:f*** the slowing down, i just upped the voltage .025 anyways you cant even see the bars on some of this graph since its so f***ing high






<-during a benchmark





<-not during one
EDIT:f***ing blue screen error again, had to bring it down to 3.6


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 15, 2005)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> it was all like **BLUE SCREEN**   **EXCEPTION_HANDLE_ERROR** or something like that, I almost shit myself


Welcome to the world of overclocking. What kind of cooling and temps are you running?


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 15, 2005)

water cooling, temps ~40 when worked hard(gpu) and i dont really know my cpu probally ~45-55


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 20, 2005)

I just did a benchtest 472.50/502.20 and I came up with a 3733 (I have a x700 pro ati); is that any good?


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 22, 2005)

give me love


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 24, 2005)

Heh techPowerUp! Forums are pretty slow really. Usually when people see something or reply a few times that's about it. And as far as your benchmark, yes that is good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2005)

see now what needs to happen is now u need to throw a diff power supply in check all your leaks and tell us if that beast fires back up.


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 24, 2005)

I was thinking about buying a new power supply yesterday, ironic, this one was just to loud... and a new case so it looks pretty when I get a camera :-D


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2005)

i just hope u didnt kill it im scared of buzzing noises hope it works out


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks man, yeah I'm scared of the dredded buzzieness, I'm going to have nightmares tonight


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 29, 2005)

Wait... is this good or bad...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2005)

wait so does the processor still work?


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 29, 2005)

I dont know yet , my power supply fried


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 29, 2005)

oh ps oit broke when i had it at stock clocks so i know thats not the reasdon


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2005)

^ wait so the puter crapped out while u were running stock do i have this right?


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah, i just checked it was indeed the power supply, everything else is fine


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2005)

HURAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah tell me about it for this much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 plus 300 dolllars... damn


----------



## AMDCam (Dec 29, 2005)

damn bikr, damn. I've been working on my desktop (in dropdown system specs) for as long as you but it cost altogether around $1700 (and that's with upgraded GPU, CPU, and mobo), nowhere near that. What makes up all that price? I see you got a good processor, sound card and power supply, but what else?


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 29, 2005)

lemme check


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 29, 2005)

Mobo, ram, processor, 2 fans, heatspreaders for ram,2 1/2 gigs of ram, ramsinks for card, harddrives, water cooling for everything except northbridge chip & southbridge, the sound card, speakers, acually buying windows professinal :-o and some other things like the graphics card but i bought that from a local shop.


----------

